# How Often Do You Clip Your Rabbits Claws?



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Firstly Merry Christmas everyone.

How sad am I, Christmas Day and I am more concerned about my boys  I will never change though.

This morning I noticed Barney's claws need clipping, I am sure I only have them done once a year but its definitely twice this year. I will be taking him to have them clipped on Friday, they were last clipped in May/June.

His hutch (two tiers) is full of Hay except for his bedding/toilet area which is straw. His run is concrete slabs, I thought he would naturally wear his claws down, not so. 

I wish I could do it myself but I don't have a clue and wouldn't want to get it wrong.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I should probably cut mine more often but I hate it. 

This my help you do it yourself...

Rabbit care - Clipping your Rabbits claws / cutting nails - YouTube


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

I clip mine every 5-6 months, basically if I notice the nails getting slightly long I'll clip them. Mine are inside so will need doing more than buns that have access to concrete.

For buns with black claws I use a torch so when I shine the light through the nail the quick becomes visible


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

My two get theirs done about 3 times a year- now they're outside on concrete, I only really need to do the front claws, the back claws have been well worn down.

As long as you cut away from the quick, they'll be fine. Less is more. Corn flour is also good for stemming any bleeds, as are styptic pens (normally used in grooming salons). 

Fingers crossed, I've never had to resort to these, though.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I haven't read the link on clipping them myself yet. tbh it has just cost me £4.00 from the petshop where we bought him from. It does seem like a simple procedure but if I get it wrong... £4.00 is money well spent.

I asked how often do they need clipping, they have advised me to get them clipped when I can see them. His claws were alright just the right length to be clipped.

Our previous vet charged £15.00 per pet for claws clipping. I took Barney to the new vets for his booster and the vet just clipped them. I assumed it would have been added to the bill but it wasn't.

I was sure he was clipped once a year, but it must have been twice.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Whenever they need it really, I don't think there's a set time frame, just when I feel they are a bit longer than they should be. I'm planning to get 2 concrete slabs to put on the shed floor, those will help keep their nails down.


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm not sure how often I do my lot just 'as and when' I notice them need doing. They get a check all over once a week, I use dog nail clippers, takes me 2 minutes. My lot have access to an outside run but still need regular trimming.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Mine get done about 3 times a year. I found I have to deploy a different tactic per bunny!


----------



## butter_cup (Oct 21, 2009)

Ours probably average out at around every 3 months for our two indoor rabbits, they hate it but get a whole fenugreek crunchie afterwards so we're usually forgiven pretty quickly. It's a 2 person job though- one to hold and one to cut!


----------

